# Any SIG CPOs for sale in Southern California?



## gofore59 (Sep 8, 2011)

Would love a 9mm 226 or 229...


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I usually check Turner's about once a month for CPO's, but I'm afraid those days may be over in CA. AIM gets them in, but won't ship to CA. They sell out quick.


----------



## droptrd (Jul 12, 2011)

Whats the deal with the CPOs? Theyre factory certified right? They come with any warranty? Im a die hard beretta guy but I just shot a 226 at the range today and it was awesome. First shot I nailed the target dead center at 50 feet. I was hittin super tight groups all day with it. Ive got Sig fever now. I see a lot of CPOs for sale on gun broker and DGS


----------

